# Disney Plus??



## VeggieBolt (Feb 9, 2019)

I haven't seen any recent posts asking about Disney + support on tivo devices. Do we know if this is in the pipeline? Disney+ has been out for quite some time now.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

VeggieBolt said:


> I haven't seen any recent posts asking about Disney + support on tivo devices. Do we know if this is in the pipeline? Disney+ has been out for quite some time now.


I would say never for current DVRs. It will be on the upcoming 4K streaming dongle that runs Android.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

VeggieBolt said:


> I haven't seen any recent posts asking about Disney + support on tivo devices. Do we know if this is in the pipeline? Disney+ has been out for quite some time now.


Ask Disney


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah unlikely to happen. TiVo apps use an old, outdated, development platform. It's unlikely Disney would bother. 

The new TiVo streamer will be AndroidTV based. That’ll support Disney+ in a TiVo like UI. Probably as close as you'll get.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

I do want to give props to YouTube, though, who have updated their TiVO app so it has all of the same functionality as the other platforms (like the ability to hold the OK button so you can add a video to Watch Later or another list). Netflix also seems to keep it up to date. The rest of them... eh... not so much, and I don't expect new ones. Looking forward to seeing if the Streamer really will have deep linking with all available AndroidTV apps!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

babsonnexus said:


> I do want to give props to YouTube, though, who have updated their TiVO app so it has all of the same functionality as the other platforms (like the ability to hold the OK button so you can add a video to Watch Later or another list). Netflix also seems to keep it up to date. The rest of them... eh... not so much, and I don't expect new ones. Looking forward to seeing if the Streamer really will have deep linking with all available AndroidTV apps!


I wouldn't hold your breath for ALL apps to have deep linking.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Amazon Prime on my Roamio seems to be up to date and works well.


----------



## Craig Todd (Mar 8, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah unlikely to happen. TiVo apps use an old, outdated, development platform. It's unlikely Disney would bother.


So the new Edge is also crippled by using the outdated platform? I was thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY sale to get one but only if it used a newer platform and would support Disney+.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Craig Todd said:


> So the new Edge is also crippled by using the outdated platform? I was thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY sale to get one but only if it used a newer platform and would support Disney+.


Yes. The only TiVo device that is capable of running Disney+ is the Stream 4K.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

Craig Todd said:


> So the new Edge is also crippled by using the outdated platform? I was thinking of taking advantage of the HOLIDAY sale to get one but only if it used a newer platform and would support Disney+.


The *hardware* is reportedly the same as TiVo's most recent offering for their MSO customers(*), which offers the newer Android TV platform (if the MSO chooses it), which can support Android TV apps (if the MSO enables them). Due to licensing requirements, that MSO platform (the Android TV Operator Tier) is only available to MSOs and not consumers. So unless Disney sees a positive ROI for writing and supporting the app for the legacy platform it is unlikely to happen (and no one sees a positive ROI).

A TiVo is a (very) good DVR, but it is not a platform to expect new apps to be developed for at this point in time. The TiVo Stream is TiVo's answer to widely available apps.

(*) That is why TiVo made it available to consumers, as it was being built for the MSO market so there was no additional hardware development costs (just the need to de-brand / re-skin the TE4 experience for the consumer offering rather than the MSO TE4 offering).


----------



## BuckosDaddy (Jul 19, 2017)

VeggieBolt said:


> I haven't seen any recent posts asking about Disney + support on tivo devices. Do we know if this is in the pipeline? Disney+ has been out for quite some time now.


I called TiVo to request Disney+. I made the case that since TiVo runs on coax instead of Wi-Fi it's better during this whole CoronaVirus lockdown while the kids are all doing online school. Plus, there's a Hulu app already configured in TiVo and since Hulu and Disney+ are bundled together, what's the problem with adding Disney+? This way it frees up my wi-fi (no need to stream through Apple TV) and would probably be faster to get movies up due to working through the coax line. 
Everyone needs to call into TiVo to put the pressure on. 
(877) 289-8486 CALL!!!


----------



## BuckosDaddy (Jul 19, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah unlikely to happen. TiVo apps use an old, outdated, development platform. It's unlikely Disney would bother.
> 
> The new TiVo streamer will be AndroidTV based. That'll support Disney+ in a TiVo like UI. Probably as close as you'll get.


I called TiVo to request Disney+. I made the case that since TiVo runs on coax instead of Wi-Fi it's better during this whole CoronaVirus lockdown while the kids are all doing online school. Plus, there's a Hulu app already configured in TiVo and since Hulu and Disney+ are bundled together, what's the problem with adding Disney+? This way it frees up my wi-fi (no need to stream through Apple TV) and would probably be faster to get movies up due to working through the coax line. 
Everyone needs to call into TiVo to put the pressure on. 
(877) 289-8486 CALL!!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BuckosDaddy said:


> I called TiVo to request Disney+. I made the case that since TiVo runs on coax instead of Wi-Fi it's better during this whole CoronaVirus lockdown while the kids are all doing online school. Plus, there's a Hulu app already configured in TiVo and since Hulu and Disney+ are bundled together, what's the problem with adding Disney+? This way it frees up my wi-fi (no need to stream through Apple TV) and would probably be faster to get movies up due to working through the coax line.
> Everyone needs to call into TiVo to put the pressure on.
> (877) 289-8486 CALL!!!


That's not how it works at all! Hulu and Disney+ are two selected apps, even if you pay for their subscriptions as a bundle. Second TiVo doesn't develop the apps, they just host them. Disney would need to develop the app. But they wont because TiVo is using an old app platform that no one else uses anymore.

FYI if you want to switch a Stream 4K, or some other streaming stick device, to hard wired it can be done. You can get a ethernet adapter for any of them and a cheap ethernet switch, then put your TiVo into bridge mode.


----------



## BuckosDaddy (Jul 19, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> That's not how it works at all! Hulu and Disney+ are two selected apps, even if you pay for their subscriptions as a bundle. Second TiVo doesn't develop the apps, they just host them. Disney would need to develop the app. But they wont because TiVo is using an old app platform that no one else uses anymore.
> 
> FYI if you want to switch a Stream 4K, or some other streaming stick device, to hard wired it can be done. You can get a ethernet adapter for any of them and a cheap ethernet switch, then put your TiVo into bridge mode.


Yeah I get it that Hulu and Disney+ are two separate apps. C'mon! But TiVo has Disney+ with their new streaming device so there is a contract of some kind with TiVo and Disney already in place. Not difficult to get their software engineers to tie it in to the TiVo Bolt ir Edge when they must have most of the code already worked out. That's all. TiVo just needs to know people are wanting it so that's why everyone needs to call.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BuckosDaddy said:


> Yeah I get it that Hulu and Disney+ are two separate apps. C'mon! But TiVo has Disney+ with their new streaming device so there is a contract of some kind with TiVo and Disney already in place. Not difficult to get their software engineers to tie it in to the TiVo Bolt ir Edge when they must have most of the code already worked out. That's all. TiVo just needs to know people are wanting it so that's why everyone needs to call.


They're completely different. The TiVo Stream 4K is an Android TV device, so it has access to any app in the Google Play Store. No need for any contract.

The TiVo DVRs are running an old HTML5 app platform from Opera. It's the same one that was used for Samsung TVs circa 2012. Samsung themselves don't even use it any more. So no new services, like Disney+, are likely to bother coding an app for a dead platform. Even the current apps TiVo has are old versions. Which is why when HBO Go ended TiVo didn't replace it with HBO Max.

Unless TiVo converts their DVRs to Android TV they're unlikely to ever get new apps again. Sorry.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> Unless TiVo converts their DVRs to Android TV they're unlikely to ever get new apps again. Sorry.


Which (converting consumer TiVo's to Android TV) they cannot do due to licensing requirements. Only the MSO TiVo's can use Android TV with a custom launcher (i.e. the TiVo UI via the Operator Tier) . For a company that lives and dies on IP licensing, TiVo is not going to flaunt IP licensing requirements.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

BuckosDaddy said:


> TiVo just needs to know people are wanting it so that's why everyone needs to call.


If you want to make a real difference, cancel your Disney+ subscription and get a few million of your friends to do so, and when asked why, explain that they do not offer a TiVo app. Disney's primary concern is profits, and only large numbers matter (typical churn is reported to be around 4% every month, so with around 70 million subscribers, in order to make a difference to Disney, you have to show a much larger number of customers cancelling permanently over just the normal monthly churn rate).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

BuckosDaddy said:


> I made the case that since TiVo runs on coax instead of Wi-Fi it's better during this whole CoronaVirus lockdown while the kids are all doing online school.


 Is the poster saying that Using an app on the EDGE or BOLT will use the coax and not wifi? Thats not how it works, correct. You need internet to stream a service, regardless of the source.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> Is the poster saying that Using an app on the EDGE or BOLT will use the coax and not wifi? Thats not how it works, correct. You need internet to stream a service, regardless of the source.


I'd assumed the poster meant that the EDGE or BOLT would be connected to their internet router over MoCA (network over coax) instead of the WiFi (network over radio). They weren't saying they didn't need an internet connection; they were saying because of hardwired networking over coax they didn't need to worry about interference, or maxing out, with their WiFi from video streaming.


----------



## roccorocco (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm not renewing Disney Plus, I only watch in March. Moreover I have to finish my dissertation (thanksfully I found a decent resource here https://dissertation-helpers.co.uk/dissertation-presentatiоn/ ) . If Disney+ starts putting out more original content I may come back. They are getting by on one new entertaining show and a bunch of nostalgia.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

roccorocco said:


> I'm not renewing Disney Plus, I only watch in March. If they start putting out more original content I may come back. They are getting by on one new entertaining show and a bunch of nostalgia.


If you like the Marvel characters, their plan is to release a new episodes of new shows almost weekly: Every Marvel Disney+ Show and Movie Release Date Through 2023 and Beyond. But you could also wait until the end of the year, subscribe and binge.

If Marvel isn't your thing, then yeah, there might not be enough on there.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

powrcow said:


> If Marvel isn't your thing, then yeah, there might not be enough on there.


Over the next few year there will be a bunch of Star Wars show release, both live action and animated. This year we should see The Bad Batch (May) then later in the year The Book of Boba Fet and Season 3 of the Mandalorian. In 2022 we get Andor and Obi-Wan Kenobi. Other shows in the pipeline for 2022-2023 include Ashoka, Rangers of the New Republic, The Acolytes, Lando and a Droid Story.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

I think they planned to have a lot more stuff up there by now in original content. The pandemic has slowed everyone down.


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

Disney has been losing money in the virus era. Most lines of Disney business other than Disney+, which is still a relatively small part of the overall corporate picture, do not mix well with social distancing and limited travel. Think about it: theme parks, movie tickets, merchandise, Broadway and touring musicals, cruises, and resorts, etc. They're getting pounded.
https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/app/uploads/2020/11/q4-fy20-earnings.pdf
Even though D+ is exceeding expectations, they have likely limited production of new material at a time when it is not likely to drive new revenue to preserve corporate cash and extinguish more pressing fires (such as top executive pay /lol). As the economy improves and theme parks and other travel-related businesses get back up to speed, they will likely pump more money into new production. The current monthly fee still seems fair to me, and I have not run out of things to watch.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The TiVo DVRs are running an old HTML5 app platform from Opera. It's the same one that was used for Samsung TVs circa 2012.


Do you have an authoritive source saying that? I know they use TiVo Home Media Engine SDK (HME). And see Add an Application?; wmcbrine is well known as being familiar with Tivo programming. He says (as of a year ago) there is no information about anything newer than HME.


----------

